# Oldham



## Alf Klein (Apr 28, 2006)

I work with a number of people from Oldham. It seems that they are all racist bastards. 

Another one of them 'came out' to me today. Told me that non whites are less inteligent than whites. I had previously thought this person to be quite reasonable. I could only muster an: "I don't agree" at the time, so surprised I was. He even said some thing about no wishing to seem racist.

So, does anybody know any one from Oldham that is not a racist? Of course, I realise that there must be some, but Oldham does seem to churn out a disporportionate number of bastards!

Now, I'd better go and punch the guilty party!


----------



## rosa (Apr 28, 2006)

I knew quite a few people from Oldham when i was living in Manchester who were active around Oldham United Against Racism,they're not all bad.And i've been going to games at Boundary Park for over 10 years and it's not the hotbed of racism people sometimes think it is-the one time i did hear someone giving racist abuse the bloke next to him told him to shut the fuck up.
i get the impression that racists have more confidence to mouth off in Oldham than in other places,especially in the last few years since the riots and the whole 'asian no-go areas' crap in the local press.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 28, 2006)

I came across quite a few women from Oldham through work. They were all well meaning and kind but often came out with very racist statements, I always challenged them but nearly always it was ignorance rather than intentional racisism. Some better education would have gone a long way.


----------



## marco mark (Apr 28, 2006)

I am from Oldham and so are all my family (well Saddleworth up the road) and I don't know of 1 racists person, suppose it depends on the circles you mix in and who you choose as friends


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 28, 2006)

marco mark said:
			
		

> I am from Oldham and so are all my family (well Saddleworth up the road) and I don't know of 1 racists person, suppose it depends on the circles you mix in and who you choose as friends



You don't know of 1 racist from your area? Blimey, it must be a haven of something or other.

I encounter loads of dodgy bigots at work. Not just people from Oldahm.

Mind you, I don't seem to meet nearly as many outside work.


----------



## marco mark (Apr 28, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> You don't know of 1 racist from your area? Blimey, it must be a haven of something or other.
> 
> I encounter loads of dodgy bigots at work. Not just people from Oldahm.
> 
> Mind you, I don't seem to meet nearly as many outside work.




Well, i don't actually live there now, only been once in the last 3 years    Where do you work ?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 28, 2006)

I am originally from Oldham

It seems to have as many racists as other places I've been to to be honest.

Anywhere where the economy is/was fucked due to mills/pits closing that has an asian/polish/jewish/fuckingwhatever community has a fair wedge of racists - someone to blame innit

I think it's embedded in the Oldham psyche to some extent - and to be fair, I pratt around Saddleworth all the time Marco - not one asian/black face seen in the last year mate   odd, kind of insular I've found


----------



## moose (Apr 28, 2006)

I used to work with 6 people from Oldham, all of whom were members of the BNP.  I used to rant about them a lot on here, particularly as the wife of one of them was also a member, and a primary school teacher in Salford.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 28, 2006)

Went to school in Oldham, my dad currently has a business there, and I (very ocassionally now) drink there.

Just a couple of weeks ago I had an old fella (I'd say 70's) at my dads place telling me how 'Mr Muslim' was bleeding the country dry (he'd recently been in hospital for an op and "90% of the other patients in the ward were Muslim who could hardly speak a word of English". Him being a very good customer of my dads and an otherwise pleasant fella, and my not being in the mood I bit my tongue and didn't bother getting in a heated/aggressive argument with him.* 

I'd hope the prejudice shown by the old fella will die out with his generation. The areas socio-economic background accounts for a lot of the racism/religious bigotry. I do think it's more particular to the area than other neighbouring towns such as Rochdale or Ashton.

* I was however last week in Manchester ready to twat this middle-aged fella who was giving the Indian waiter a hard time because they didn't serve alcohol. He'd obviously been drinking and was _very_ deamening and rude to the staff who were nothing but courteous despite his twattish attitude.. I clocked the cunt and gave him a look of obvious disapproval. Maybe he was generally discourteous towards people in the service industry but I got the distinct impression it was because the staff weren't white.


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 29, 2006)

marco mark said:
			
		

> Well, i don't actually live there now, only been once in the last 3 years    Where do you work ?


Trafford Park


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 29, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I came across quite a few women from Oldham through work. They were all well meaning and kind but often came out with very racist statements, I always challenged them but nearly always it was ignorance rather than intentional racisism. Some better education would have gone a long way.



I suspect that the majority of the Oldham racists at my place are like the women you describe. The guy who prompted the post however, seems to have thought about things and come up with some old toss. He was using poverty in Africa to justify his ideas about 'white' supremicy. Poor chap.

There is another guy who is just a poisinous bastard. 

I never really challenge them. I don't see the point. It won't change their opinions.


----------



## moose (Apr 29, 2006)

I was at a match in Oldham today, and asked a football steward for directions to a particular pub. Apparently, you drive 'through pakiland' to get there.   

However, it's probably unfair to single Oldham out, as many Northern West towns seem to have the same problem with casual racism. My hairdresser (in Macclesfield) told me only this morning that Slough was an awful place because you never see a white face.


----------



## marco mark (Apr 29, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> I am originally from Oldham
> 
> I pratt around Saddleworth all the time Marco - not one asian/black face seen in the last year mate   odd, kind of insular I've found




Yes i agree with you, but my grandparents, are from Glodwick, I went to infant-primary school there in the 60's with no obvious racisism.... when home though I don't go out often, just Uppermill & Denshaw

Maybe we can organise a Oldham-Saddleworth Urban meet for the winter when i visit my parents (combined with Hebden Bridge  )


marc


----------



## BettyButterfly (Apr 29, 2006)

It's crap here too so not just Oldham.  

I find it hard to comprehend how ignorant people actually are. I usually do say something but sometimes you just get fed up and can't be arsed with the trouble. I always feel bad afterwards like and think I should have said something. 

I hate all that I am not being racist but ....

OR

I have Black friends ...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> Trafford Park


 me too
you in the Trafford Pub/Hotel friday lunches?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I was at a match in Oldham today, and asked a football steward for directions to a particular pub. Apparently, you drive 'through pakiland' to get there.
> 
> However, it's probably unfair to single Oldham out, as many Northern West towns seem to have the same problem with casual racism. My hairdresser (in Macclesfield) told me only this morning that Slough was an awful place because you never see a white face.


 fuckin'ell - is it STILL like that at Oldham? [new united match was it?]
It was very much that way out in 1985 when I sold programmes there - fuckin' bollocks isn't it
I'll never forget some cock in Oldham trying to sell me a car and bragging about how he'd bought a PC from PC World  and got loads of money knocked off because it was the demonstration model...I was counting out the cash to buy this wankers car off him  and then he said 'well it's only right I get a discount after every fucking paki on Oldham's had his hands all over it'  fucking prick

as you say this casual racism - it's all over these towns, almost invisible to them innit - I work with a few dickheads like this in Trafford Park oddly, so parts of Manchester ain't better - then again - I'd cross the street to avoid speaking to these wankers most days regardless of their views on race

Marco, the Oldham/Uppermill thing / Hebden thing sounds like an idea


----------



## handy1 (Apr 29, 2006)

As we all know racism is everywhere.

I live in Gorton and hear it quite often,i work nationwide in construction and would bet that 90% of the guys i work with are fundamentally racist.Some of them,through trade union membership even claim to be socialists  

Quite a few i work with now don't do the racist thing in front of me as i have had a word in the past.  But it's not allways possible for people to pull people up all the time,i understand that.

     H


----------



## winterinmoscow (Apr 29, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Just a couple of weeks ago I had an old fella (I'd say 70's) at my dads place telling me how 'Mr Muslim' was bleeding the country dry (he'd recently been in hospital for an op and "90% of the other patients in the ward were Muslim who could hardly speak a word of English".



Dunno whether to laugh or cry really!


----------



## moose (Apr 30, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> fuckin'ell - is it STILL like that at Oldham? [new united match was it?]


Yes. Hope we don't have to go back - racist stewards _and_ loads of cars done over in the 'secure' car park we paid to park in.


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 30, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> me too
> you in the Trafford Pub/Hotel friday lunches?


Not me but,a lot of my colleagues and Mrs. Klein (who also works in Trafford Park) and her colleagues are. The 'no more big gaps pie' is a favourite. 

I have to sleep at lunch time to be able to get through the afternoon.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 30, 2006)

the fuckin-what-pie?

Moose:  Oldham is gash - don't go again - sorted


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 30, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> the fuckin-what-pie?



I'm told the cheese and onion pie looks like it's made from no more big gaps (expanding foam)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 30, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> I'm told the cheese and onion pie looks like it's made from no more big gaps (expanding foam)


----------



## Shirl (May 1, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> My hairdresser


  You have a hairdresser


----------



## Shirl (May 1, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Marco, the Oldham/Uppermill thing / Hebden thing sounds like an idea


Looks like the HB meet up is on.  ond only 30 mins from Oldham in a fast car


----------



## JKKne (May 1, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I came across quite a few women from Oldham through work. They were all well meaning and kind but often came out with very racist statements, I always challenged them but nearly always it was ignorance rather than intentional racisism. Some better education would have gone a long way.



Racism as in the sense of an old person using previously acceptable words or intentional racism?


----------



## Shirl (May 1, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> Racism as in the sense of an old person using previously acceptable words or intentional racism?


Racism in a generalised (wrong) observational way. Like "Pakis never want to pay full price for anything" kind of way.


----------



## JKKne (May 1, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Racism in a generalised (wrong) observational way. Like "Pakis never want to pay full price for anything" kind of way.



Ah  

Not good


----------



## moose (May 2, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> You have a hairdresser


You're not too old to be put over my knee.


----------



## rosa (May 2, 2006)

> I was at a match in Oldham today, and asked a football steward for directions to a particular pub. Apparently, you drive 'through pakiland' to get there.


That's fucking disgusting,you should complain to the club.Considering they're the ones who are supposed to chuck people out for racist abuse i'm guessing that's a sackable offence.


----------



## JKKne (May 2, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> That's fucking disgusting,you should complain to the club.Considering they're the ones who are supposed to chuck people out for racist abuse i'm guessing that's a sackable offence.



Probably not in Oldham


----------



## rosa (May 2, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> Probably not in Oldham


In fairness the club do try make an effort,they need all the support they can get so the last thing they want is racist wankers putting people off going


----------



## Shirl (May 3, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> You're not too old to be put over my knee.


Remember I live in HB now, I might change camps and hold you to that.


----------



## JTG (May 3, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> Probably not in Oldham



That's unfair, I've been to Boundary Park a few times and never come across any racism or unpleasantness generally. I do believe that OAFC make an effort to keep this sort of thing under control.


----------



## avu9lives (May 28, 2006)

'Youve got an herdrser' fuckin ell!


----------



## avu9lives (May 28, 2006)

Racism will only start to become inerent when the older generations of dialeticular workers die away, and the next generation sof localites can move forward.
Be what they become, old die ard iM a man, syndrome might stand a chance of moving into a newcentuary.
After all nethanderall man died out did'nt he/she or am I wrong, th4ey are still ere for heather.
The later I thinks, I saw what Oldhem folks are like today at a shit radio/art prog put together b some art foundational shit group, could'nt sort a pissup up in a brewery. Shi tjob!, loads of loos! an police /support, but no food! yay< lol chip stand or greggs! flaming joke!
FLC where still in bed at 3.45 BAD fucking organizzzzaton chaps! with no caps.
Dissapointed! here, fucking useless cunts. More ATT to, infact there was more securitystaff/police than people! soory thats how IT  wsS! AND NO FOOD, EXCEPT THE BANDS GOT  5* catering ! the losers where the fooledcrowd!  
Spotted  all the snaps of power shots acters, ohh look this is what really didnt happen!!!
Look even if Oldhamers could be saved/rescued from sickness, there are not the proffessionals to deal with the influx of issue.
not even a hot dog stand! no pailella, no tikka wraps, no , nothing! chips or a pasttie from grggs, that was the food option in oldham today whilst the 'fun loving criminals played' FUck off, I'm from somewhere else!  and I ws  I whent home cause i COULD  see the fuck up it was! it was fucking political, shit and I will not be screwd by some goverment fuck scheme again.
wheres there are no ignoran racist old fuckers upsetting other people.
WHERE WAS THE FOOD VARIETY,
 FOOD IS ALSO AN ART!
 WHY DID THE flc appear late!?
wHAT is the organisors name?
What did this cost, to put on this terrible event cost?£ the Oldham people really looked like they enjoyed it! not, not even a hot dog stand never mind any continental food.
St Helens has a better town center, with good food and continental market of a 5* standard.


----------



## marco mark (May 31, 2006)

Feel better now


----------

